# Hey! Bob!



## granfire (Nov 19, 2014)

Still with us?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2014)

He's a snowman now!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2014)

Buffalo


The approaching storm












Snow Emergency: six dead

I'm on the other side of the state and it is cold but the comments I keep hearing are "at least we're not Buffalo"

State is closed out that way (literally) and I wish them all the best, stay indoors if possible and wait it out...


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a picture floating around of a major highway in Buffalo with like 4 feet of snow covering it.  That's crazy


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2014)

I think Bob is currently trying to dig a tunnel from his palatial mansion to the guest house to visit his harem...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> There is a picture floating around of a major highway in Buffalo with like 4 feet of snow covering it.  That's crazy



Some places had 5 feet earlier today and it was still snowing with 2 more feet expected


----------



## granfire (Nov 19, 2014)

He is probably looking up from his computer with blood shot eyes, from editing his model shots...
huh? Y'alls calling me?
What snow?!



Stay warm, mate!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 19, 2014)

Do people that live in Buffalo forget about winter every spring? Its the tornado alley of the north. LOL


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 19, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]
found Bob


----------



## granfire (Nov 19, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Do people that live in Buffalo forget about winter every spring? Its the tornado alley of the north. LOL



It's lake effect snow. 
NOBODY forgets about that. 
but there isn't really anything you can do about it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think Bob is currently trying to dig a tunnel from his palatial mansion to the guest house to visit his harem...



I'm so exhausted from dealing with this stuff....if the mythical Swedish Bikini Team showed up and said they would do absolutely anything I desired....I'd hand them snow shovels.

lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> found Bob



Nah, not me.  That car ispartially dug out.  Mines lost til spring. lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2014)

Short version: We're ok.   2 freezers full of food and a mostly filled pantry.    South Buffalo got 4-5 feet of snow, drifts in places are 10 foot.  I have 5-6 feet in my driveway between houses, no where to put the snow.   Prius is in the back, under at least 5 feet of snow.  I may see it again in the spring.  At least 4 feet on the roof, bit concerned there.  Spent 6 hours yesterday digging and blowing a path from the garage to the side of the house...made it about 40 feet total. 20-25 feet along side of house, side door still impassible.  1 hour to clear enough off front stairs to make them usable.  2 attempts at improve snowshoes, unsuccessful due to poor binding materials.   Travel ban still in effect on day 3. I don't expect it ending before Sunday.

That famous pic/video of the "wall of snow"?  I live behind the wall. (see below).  Simply put, it's kinda sucky

Should be able to see these as I made most updates public.
Updates: https://www.facebook.com/bobmhubbard

Photos: *November 2014 Winter Storm*
View attachment $10671345_737405419642660_5770592218790632849_n.jpg


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 20, 2014)

That sucks man.  Is this worse then normal?  I just assumed they always got crazy snow up there.  Stay warm buddy I'll drink some hot coffee in your honor.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Nah, not me.  That car ispartially dug out.  Mines lost til spring. lol



I was kinda thinking what's rhe point.  When the plows make it down the road they will just bury the driveway again.


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy crap, Bob.  Why would anyone voluntarily live in Buffalo, man???  

Stay safe.  Do you guys have alternative means of heat?  Do you often lose power, or is it pretty solid?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 20, 2014)

This is unusual. I believe we set a record for most snowfall in 24 hrs in the US.   We basically got an entire winters snow in a day.   Some people say 'better than hurricanes'  Me, I say Key West sounds real good right now. 

power should be good. Haven't heard of any power outages so far.  As to heat, I've got a large amount of 2x4's on hand that can be used as firewood to create a warm zone, but otherwise if the furnace goes, nope.  Should be ok though, it's in good order.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 20, 2014)

And us Brits complain about a CM of snow. Seriously, good luck to all of you lot affected. 5 five foot of snow would make Blighty shut down till next spring.


----------



## Steve (Nov 20, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> This is unusual. I believe we set a record for most snowfall in 24 hrs in the US.   We basically got an entire winters snow in a day.   Some people say 'better than hurricanes'  Me, I say Key West sounds real good right now.
> 
> power should be good. Haven't heard of any power outages so far.  As to heat, I've got a large amount of 2x4's on hand that can be used as firewood to create a warm zone, but otherwise if the furnace goes, nope.  Should be ok though, it's in good order.


Things get really dicey around here when the heat goes out.  I can only imagine it becomes very life threatening in weather like yours!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm so exhausted from dealing with this stuff....if the mythical Swedish Bikini Team showed up and said they would do absolutely anything I desired....I'd hand them snow shovels.
> 
> lol



Mythical? *Mythical????*
Dude, don't say things like that!!!


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2014)

Keep safe, Bob...and consider:

right now, I'm somewhat chilly in NM, 42 degrees.....

....next week, I'll be back in southern California, where it's 70........

do a geographical, man!


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 20, 2014)

54 degrees right now here.  It was 23 degrees yesterday


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2014)

This could be you....


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 20, 2014)

My back started aching just looking at those photos, stay safe Bob.


----------



## Takai (Nov 20, 2014)

I would be guessing at this point you are no longer dreaming of a "White Christmas" Bob? It looks more like a nightmare.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bob's latest selfie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2014)

heh.  

It's not all bad, had a Penthouse Pet msg me to see if I was ok. 

We managed to clear a path fromt he front of the house to the garage and started to dig out the Highlander.  Still have the rest of the driveway to clear, and we're waiting on the street to be cleared.   We're also about to go into a thaw and looking at 2-3 days of flood warnings.   yay.

So far about 10,000 people lost power, though most should be ok now.  13 deaths so far.  30+ collapses, mostly flat top buildings, and car ports have a poor showing.


Think it's time to polish my resume and start pounding on doors of tech companies in Austin.


----------



## Buka (Nov 21, 2014)

Stay safe and warm, Bob. We're used to the hardships of winter here in Boston, but Buffalo this year is something else. You guys are literally "off the charts."

My opinion on winter hasn't changed since I was in college. I can sum it up with one photo -


----------



## Zero (Nov 21, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> My back started aching just looking at those photos, stay safe Bob.



ha! for a second I thought you were referring to DirtyDog's pic


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2014)

In related news, we leave for Florida in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 22, 2014)

arnisador said:


> In related news, we leave for Florida in a couple of hours.



Bastard. We all hate you really right now. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2014)

So, final tally:
$325 damage to the Prius.  
$500 laminate floor in the studio's soaked, and ruined.
$75 Weber grill is toast.
My body feels like I just went 60 minutes with Cactus Jack and Sabu.

Finished digging the car out today, shoveled at least 750 cubic feet of snow.  Shoveled, not snowblowed.  

So far we've managed to avoid the flooding issues. Just have a little seepage in the basement, a little more than a heavy rain would do.  So got off lucky there.

I'm tired, exhausted to be honest.  It'll be back in the mid 30's tomorrow, and snow is expected.  Yay.

I'm so over this winter thing.  lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2014)

We get a storm tomorrow...but NOTHING like you just got


----------

